

Ask HN: Review my Recruitment App and intro video. - maxdemarzi

Hi HN,<p>My Recruitment Application is called Vouched ( http://getvouched.com ).<p>Vouched is a web-based application that aids in recruiting by matching jobs to the best applicants using keyword specific recommendations. Unlike LinkedIn and Monster, Vouched does not rely on Search to find jobs or candidates, instead it uses the knowledge of the social network.<p>With Vouched, recruiters get a ranked list of job seekers which have been vouched for by people they trust to meet the specific needs of each job posting. Job seekers can see which jobs they are best qualified for compared to other applicants and possible applicants before applying.<p>Vouched makes it easy for its users by automatically extracting skills out of job postings and resumes (so end users do not have to change their behavior).<p>Vouching is a easy as clicking a button, instead of racking your brains thinking of something to say on Linked In. Vouched is even valuable to non-users by allowing vouches to anyone by their work or personal email, and their facebook, twitter or linked in account.<p>Thanks,
Max
---<p>I'm an part-time unfunded one man wolf-pack so don't expect Spielberg, but I put together a video over the weekend trying to explain how it works.  I used videohive.net, $30 for template + music, if you are like me and can't afford $10k for a http://grumomedia.com video.
======
ajhai
I like the idea of building professional reputation and applying for jobs. I
have some questions (probably dumb?) about the idea.

\- How is getting vouched from your colleagues/friends different from Linkedin
recommend feature

\- Your rank will define how fit you are fit for any job posting. Correct me
if I'm wrong, your rank will depend on the number of vouches(?) that you get.
So, ultimately the person who is more active on the site will have a better
rank and I feel this will destroy the whole purpose of legitimate reputation
building

\- "Vouched does not rely on Search to find jobs or candidates, instead it
uses the knowledge of the social network" - It will be good if you can take
leverage of any of the social graphs that the user already has (Facebook,
Twitter, Linkedin?)

~~~
maxdemarzi
>> How is getting vouched from your colleagues/friends different from Linkedin
recommend feature

A linked in recommendation is a general recommendation. You are either
recommended or not. Vouched is based on specific skills. You may be a great C#
developer, but your javascript sucks.

>> your rank will depend on the number of vouches(?) that you get.

No. The algorithm is two sided. The first part is pretty much Aggregated
PageRank. So a single recommendation from a heavily recommended user can be
more valuable than 50 recommendations from sparsely recommended users.
Aggregated by all skills in the Job. The second part is a multiplier based on
the length of the chain of trust to the recruiter. I trust the vouches people
I vouched for made, more than the vouches people they vouched for made.

Me -> Alex -> Tom = Tom gets 80% of aggregate rank points.

Me -> Alex -> Tom -> Jerry = Jerry gets 64% of of aggregate rank points.

>> leverage of any of the social graphs that the user already has

You can import all of your contacts from the 3 major social networks + the 3
major email providers + github.

------
maxdemarzi
Link => <http://getvouched.com>

